# Brains and testicles



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

_Bovine testicles are quite common here for aphrodisiac effect and the taste. The brains I am pretty sure it is a part of french cuisine and other european and african countries, maybe asia too, they eat everything there anyway.
Any of you tried those two parts? Recipes? They only sell here the testicles fried with lemmon. 
I don´t like the idea of biting a testicle but bovine brains look yummy.
_


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 20, 2005)

Mad Cow Disease...   I'm not gonna eat any brains.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 20, 2005)

I rarely need one but I find Bushmill's to be a great aphrodisiac!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Mad Cow Disease...   I'm not gonna eat any brains.


_The disease affects the whole body. So I guess the risk is the same. _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> I rarely need one but I find Bushmill's to be a great aphrodisiac!


_I am not looking for the aphrodisiac effect, well that would be nice too, it is for the taste, it is supposed to be very nice. _


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2005)

I have eaten pig brains.  The pig was cooked as a whole on a spiget.  All I did was add salt to the brain, then ate it.  Its not very good.. and I have never had 'rocky mountain oysters'.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have eaten pig brains.  The pig was cooked as a whole on a spiget.  All I did was add salt to the brain, then ate it.  Its not very good.. and I have never had 'rocky mountain oysters'.


_I have seen in movies they do the pig in a spigot but I never tried it. How do they prepare the pig? Maybe the brain didn´t taste good because it had no condiments at all and pigs are not that bright either. _


----------



## LAM (Jan 20, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I have seen in movies they do the pig in a spigot but I never tried it. How do they prepare the pig? Maybe the brain didn´t taste good because it had no condiments at all and pigs are not that bright either. _



roasted pig is overrated, IMO that shit is nasty.  it's not the same at all when you compare the taste to pork chops, bacon, sasuage, etc.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 20, 2005)

The closet thing Ive ever had was cow tongue, In a sandwich it was really good.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

_I am confused PreMier, is it called spigot or spiget? 

Hey LAM, do you wanna hear nasty? In some parts of China they kill the animal, take the skin off, put it like a net over a fire, drop all the blood inside of it then they put all the organs inside and let it "cook" for a few hours or days. Sweet. _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> The closet thing Ive ever had was cow tongue, In a sandwich it was really good.


_Tongue tastes so good, tail, liver and heart taste pretty good as well. _


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> roasted pig is overrated, IMO that shit is nasty.  it's not the same at all when you compare the taste to pork chops, bacon, sasuage, etc.



The pigs I have eaten, are done in a traditional way.  I'm friends with a couple of Tongans(from the gym), and they only roast piglets.  They turn out fantastic IMO.

V, they just gut it, and roast it over some coals, and some special leaves.  I dont know how to spell it.. its a stick that goes in its ass, and out its mouth.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The pigs I have eaten, are done in a traditional way.  I'm friends with a couple of Tongans(from the gym), and they only roast piglets.  They turn out fantastic IMO.
> 
> V, they just gut it, and roast it over some coals, and some special leaves.  I dont know how to spell it.. its a stick that goes in its ass, and out its mouth.



_Why do they put an apple in the pigs mounth anyway? 
Have you ever tried tongue, heart, liver and tail of a bovine? _


----------



## LAM (Jan 20, 2005)

never had a piglet.  that probably makes a difference.  I've been to about 20 pig roasts with adult pigs and that shit always tastes nasty, and I love pork.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 20, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> never had a piglet. that probably makes a difference. I've been to about 20 pig roasts with adult pigs and that shit always tastes nasty, and I love pork.


I'm curious, were all of them roasted above ground over open flame?

The absolute BEST pork I've ever had was in Hawaii where they bury the pig underground on a bed of hot coals and lavarock.  The pig is stuffed with all kinds of herbs and spices and wrapped in palm leaves (I think the leaves were soaked with something but I'm not sure).  Anyhow they roast this pig underground for 3 days.  Once you try it, you'll never be the same.  This pork was heavenly.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> never had a piglet.  that probably makes a difference.  I've been to about 20 pig roasts with adult pigs and that shit always tastes nasty, and I love pork.


_Probably makes a great difference, I can tell if I am eating a real veal. Real veal is the deal. 

What is the difference of an adult pig and a pork? The translator didn´t help.  _


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 20, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I am confused PreMier, is it called spigot or spiget?
> 
> Hey LAM, do you wanna hear nasty? In some parts of China they kill the animal, take the skin off, put it like a net over a fire, drop all the blood inside of it then they put all the organs inside and let it "cook" for a few hours or days. Sweet. _


 
And I dont know what its called but it was good


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2005)

Spongiform sounds funny.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 20, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Probably makes a great difference, I can tell if I am eating a real veal. Real veal is the deal.
> 
> What is the difference of an adult pig and a pork? The translator didn´t help.  _


Pig is to Pork as Cow is to Beef
Its there Meat


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

_I saw on CNN about Kobe beef, something like $500 per pound. It is from Japan, the whole theory is that better meat is created when the animal is happy, so they give alcohol all day and a stress free life for them. Must be way softer than veal or brains.  _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Pig is to Pork as Cow is to Beef
> Its there Meat


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Spongiform sounds funny.


_Is that the name for bovine brains? _


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 20, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I saw on CNN about Kobe beef, something like $500 per pound. It is from Japan, the whole theory is that better meat is created when the animal is happy, so they give alcohol all day and a stress free life for them. Must be way softer than veal or brains.  _


Its obliously a better life style also
Hmmm... Arms and Legs tied together or sitting on my ass all day getting drunk?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2005)

<-- regular cow feels like this
 :bounce: <--- kobe cow feel like this... 

until it gets accused of rape, then it feels like this -->


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 20, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I saw on CNN about Kobe beef, something like $500 per pound. It is from Japan, the whole theory is that better meat is created when the animal is happy, so they give alcohol all day and a stress free life for them. Must be way softer than veal or brains.  _


I've got a friend who is a chef.  He swears by kobe_beef although I don't think the stuff he gets is entirely from Japan.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 20, 2005)

Then feels like this when it "ready"


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> <-- regular cow feels like this
> :bounce: <--- kobe cow feel like this...
> 
> until it gets accused of rape, then it feels like this -->


_What kind of bovine do you meet that are accused of rape? Sick! _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Its obliously a better life style also
> Hmmm... Arms and Legs tied together or sitting on my ass all day getting drunk?


_No, they are free, I guess they have sex all day as well in addition to the alcohol and relaxing music. _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> I've got a friend who is a chef.  He swears by kobe_beef although I don't think the stuff he gets is entirely from Japan.


_How much does he charge for a plate of this sweet meat? _


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What kind of bovine do you meet that are accused of rape? Sick! _




CowPimp.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 20, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> I've got a friend who is a chef.  He swears by kobe_beef although I don't think the stuff he gets is entirely from Japan.


They have farm raised "Kobe beef" in the U.S. I guess some cows or something were imported to the U.S. and bred.  Not entirely sure, but the real Kobe beef is only in Japan.
http://ballz.ababa.net/uninvited/kobebeef.htm


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 20, 2005)

Well it's all exclusively priced based upon market value and availability.  I'd have to ask him what it is currently going for but the 10 Ounce NY Strip was around $200.  Ribeyes went for considerably less.  They have these butterfly fillets that were around 75 dollars but taste amazing!

Don't get me wrong here.  I DO NOT spend this kind of money myself.  I just happened to get lucky and have a friend who is a 5-Star chef


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2005)

I guess as long as you eat farm raised cows and not factory raised ones that are injected with cow gh, and other wonderful things, you probably have alot less chance of getting mad cow desease, which is one of the worst things you could get.  Hell, I'd rather get aids or something....


----------



## Exordus (Jan 20, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I am not looking for the aphrodisiac effect, well that would be nice too, it is for the taste, it is supposed to be very nice. _


I'm looking for the aphrodisiac effect, but I don't think I can trick my wife into eating brains or balls.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Well it's all exclusively priced based upon market value and availability.  I'd have to ask him what it is currently going for but the 10 Ounce NY Strip was around $200.  Ribeyes went for considerably less.  They have these butterfly fillets that were around 75 dollars but taste amazing!
> 
> Don't get me wrong here.  I DO NOT spend this kind of money myself.  I just happened to get lucky and have a friend who is a 5-Star chef


_Ask him if he will help when you plan a bulk diet on kobe beef. _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hell, I'd rather get aids or something....


_What if you got aids from that bovine rapist that you were talking about, wouldn´t that be worst? _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

Exordus said:
			
		

> I'm looking for the aphrodisiac effect, but I don't think I can trick my wife into eating brains or balls.


_You can always use a food processor.  _


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 20, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Ask him if he will help when you plan a bulk diet on kobe beef. _


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What if you got aids from that bovine rapist that you were talking about, wouldn´t that be worst? _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> They have farm raised "Kobe beef" in the U.S. I guess some cows or something were imported to the U.S. and bred.  Not entirely sure, but the real Kobe beef is only in Japan.
> http://ballz.ababa.net/uninvited/kobebeef.htm


_Have you ever tasted kobe beef? If you can, tell us more about those unusual dishes from Japan. I saw once some japanese business men eating a lobster that was alive and moving in the plate.  _


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 20, 2005)

Nope, never tasted Kobe beef....er well, last year I did eat a dish at a restaurant that claimed it was "Kobe beef," but I doubt it was.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 20, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Its obliously a better life style also
> Hmmm... Arms and Legs tied together or sitting on my ass all day getting drunk?


V I was comparing the life of a veal cow and Kobe
You do know what veal is, right?


----------



## j rizz (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL.
all i can say is that i cant wait for Easter.. i get to dig into a 12 hours roasted lamb on the spit(i call it a spit). omg it is OHH SOOO GOOOOD!!!. although high in fat in some sections.. its the best. one of my cousins actually dared me to eat the eyeball, worsed thing ever!!!.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 20, 2005)

I've had tongue, didnt know it till i was done with it. Have you guys ever had Menudo, stomach lining of a cow. I can only have it a few times a year.


----------



## LAM (Jan 20, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> one of my cousins actually dared me to eat the eyeball, worsed thing ever!!!.



sounds like you guys have been watching to much Fear Factor...


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> CowPimp.



 




BTW..Real tough to guess who started this thread


----------

